# Career Advice needed please!



## Crashburn (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi everyone. I'm presently out of work although I have been involved with study. I gained the following qualifications, Computer Maintenance and Installation A+, Network + and MCP(Microsoft Certified Professional). I'm trying to get into some kind of IT job and I'm willing to start at the bottom but it's just so difficult without experience, even at the bottom. I have been looking at first line support jobs and even they ask for a year to two year's experience.

Would anyone have an idea how I can overcome this obsticle? I'm particulary interested in any IT Technicians that have achieved this and have similar qualifications to myself. I would appreciate any advice and assistance. Many thanks. Andrew


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

there are 1st line support jobs which do not require experience you should look for these. You could also look at doing volunteer work even though it will be crap because your not getting paid you will be getting experience and experience counts.

You can see the certs I have in my signiture. After I passed my A+ I did the odd volunteer thing like helping out at work with the IT techs (I worked in the production dept) and on weekends I worked for a charity sorting out their technical problems aswell as fixing people computers in the local area. This gave me experience and when I applied for jobs that required it they took it all into consideration.

FYI there are jobs out there that will be posted by HR departments for companies where the HR people have absolutley no idea about IT. Look for jobs that state please send cv/resume to IT manager or IT director. They will have a better understanding of your skills than HR people.

Also if possible avoid agencies these people are just in it for the money and also generally will have no clue about IT.


----------



## Crashburn (Jan 24, 2011)

greenbrucelee said:


> there are 1st line support jobs which do not require experience you should look for these. You could also look at doing volunteer work even though it will be crap because your not getting paid you will be getting experience and experience counts.
> 
> You can see the certs I have in my signiture. After I passed my A+ I did the odd volunteer thing like helping out at work with the IT techs (I worked in the production dept) and on weekends I worked for a charity sorting out their technical problems aswell as fixing people computers in the local area. This gave me experience and when I applied for jobs that required it they took it all into consideration.
> 
> ...


Hi greenbrucelee,

That's terrific, thanks for all that information. It sounds like the voluntary route will be the thing to do and I guess further study as well. This is a great resource, thanks for your assistance. Andrew


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

No problem,good luck.


----------

